# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Wachsskulpturenfest in Ubon vom 22.07.-23.07.2013

## schiene

*Vom 22.07.-23.07.2013 findet in Ubon Ratchathani das Wachsskulpturenfest statt*
Jedes Jahr zu Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit findet in der Provinz Ubon Ratchathani das eindrucksvolle Kerzenfestival statt. Die Menschen drücken ihre Verehrung Buddhas durch die kunstvoll geschnitzten Figuren aus Kerzenwachs aus, die als Wahrzeichen dieses Fests gelten. Die prächtigen Wachskerzen, die mit viel Liebe zum Detail geschnitzt werden, findet man in den verschiedensten Formen und Größen. Die Kerzen können eine Höhe von mehreren Metern erreichen und machen das Kerzenfest in Ubon Ratchathani damit zu einem weltweit einzigartigen Spektakel. Bei der großen Parade am 3. August 2012 werden die aufwendig geschnitzten Kerzen stolz den Zuschauern präsentiert. Die schönsten Kerzen werden mit Preisen ausgezeichnet und im Anschluss an die Tempel in der Umgebung gestiftet. Für die Mönche haben die geschenkten Kerzen während der Fastenzeit eine besondere symbolische Bedeutung; so sollen diese als Lichtquelle beim Studieren der buddhistischen Texte dienen.  

Im Rahmen des Kerzenfestivals findet im Juli das „Ubon Wax Fest“ statt; ein Wettbewerb bei dem Künstler aus aller Welt die schönen Wachskerzen von Hand schnitzen. Für Besucher stehen zahlreiche Aktivitäten rund um Wachsskulpturen und die beeindruckenden Kerzen auf dem Programm

----------

